# Stains left in red wine bottle



## dvizz (Jan 14, 2016)

I've made red wine from juice for about 4 years now using various grapes; Merlot, Pinot Noir, Montepoluciano, Malbec and have recently found staining on the inside where the bottle was laying on it's side. This is not happening on all the bottles just a few. The grape is Pinot Noir. What is causing this? The wine tasts great. I let the wine ferment in carboys for approx. 10-12 months before botteling. I have used Potassium Mibeta sulfate to stop the fermentation prior to botteling.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 14, 2016)

It should scrub out. Most red wines even though bulk aged will leave some "residue " behind.


----------



## Turock (Jan 14, 2016)

The biggest reason for plating out color into the bottle is lack of enough tannin. So unless you know your working with high tannin grape---or even fruit like elderberry which contains lots of tannin--then it's not a bad idea to add a nominal amount of tannin to your wine. It really works to stabilize the color.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 14, 2016)

Turock said:


> The biggest reason for plating out color into the bottle is lack of enough tannin. So unless you know your working with high tannin grape---or even fruit like elderberry which contains lots of tannin--then it's not a bad idea to add a nominal amount of tannin to your wine. It really works to stabilize the color.



Didn't know that. Thank you.


----------



## Turock (Jan 14, 2016)

No matter what we ferment, we always add some tannin. Many grapes, and almost all fruit just don't have enough of it on their own. Tannin also helps, to some degree, with clarification as well.


----------



## berrycrush (Jan 15, 2016)

Turock said:


> No matter what we ferment, we always add some tannin. Many grapes, and almost all fruit just don't have enough of it on their own. Tannin also helps, to some degree, with clarification as well.



What kind of tannin? Say I have 100 lbs of fresh grapes, how much to add?


----------



## dvizz (Jan 15, 2016)

How much tannin is recommended for a 6 gal. carboy?


----------



## Turock (Jan 15, 2016)

Use 1/4 tsp per gallon. Yes, it can be added in the secondary but your best bet for good integration is a good fermentation tannin, of which there are a few to choose from. Some are softer than others in order to fit the profile of what you desire in a wine.

100# will yield anywhere from 5-7 gallons, depending on how much juice yield you think you'll get. We always figure 1 1/2 bushels per 5 gallons and a bushel is about 60 pounds. Don't over-do it, or else your wine can end up too astringent for your liking. A nominal dose will make the color much more stabile.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 15, 2016)

Turock said:


> Use 1/4 tsp per gallon. Yes, it can be added in the secondary but your best bet for good integration is a good fermentation tannin, of which there are a few to choose from. Some are softer than others in order to fit the profile of what you desire in a wine.
> 
> 100# will yield anywhere from 10-11 1/2 carboys, depending on how much juice yield you think you'll get. Don't over-do it, or else your wine can end up too astringent for your liking. A nominal dose will make the color much more stabile.



Thank you for that info


----------



## Turock (Jan 15, 2016)

You're welcome


----------

